
Migration from Golang to Elixir/Erlang - subhjinx
How do one approach in bringing about that change in software development org ?
Why doesn&#x27;t Golang sustain for a small-mid sized org in terms of building maintainable software ?
Does Golang require more maintenance (more code -- &gt; more bugs ---&gt; more maintenance --&gt; more developers needed ? - is that a valid hypothesis ?
======
christophberger
> is that a valid hypothesis ?

No, unless you have some solid studies at hand that would clearly support your
„hypothesis“, it is nothing more than a highly biased imputation.

Here is my antithesis: Elixir/Erlang doesn‘t sustain for a small mid-sized org
in terms of building maintainable software. Elixir/Erlang requires more
maintenance (higher learning curve -> much less clear code -> more bugs ->
more developers needed).

Now does _this_ sound like a valid hypothesis to you? Probably not, until I
would be able to back my claim by solid numbers.

